# Is anyone going to Redlands?



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 30, 2013)

I was wondering who might be attending the Redlands show that is running May 17th threw the 19th? One time Donna and I were at Myrtle Beach S.C. and the show was the weekend in the middle of our vacation. Donna suggested that we drive the 12 hour drive down to the show, so we did. After all whom am I to say no to something like that. We got up early and drove down one day, I think it was on a Friday. Got into the hotel, ate supper and found our way to where the even was going to be held. At the time the event was only a two day event, or at least I think it was. Then the next morning we got up early and hit the show the minute it opened. We stayed there most of the day, went back to the hotel and ate and went to bed. The following morning (Sunday) we got up very early and headed back to our vacation spot in the Carolinas. Man, that car was loaded with stuff for me. I just couldn't help myself. Good thing we brought lots of cash as some of the foreign vendors only took cash.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2013)

I can only wish to go one day...


----------



## gotsomerice (Apr 30, 2013)

I've heard so much good things about this show. Can anybody post pictures of previous shows?


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 30, 2013)

That sounds like my kind of vacation!

There are going to be so many wonderful vendors at the show, I WISH I could go, but alas, maybe next year.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2013)

gotsomerice said:


> I've heard so much good things about this show. Can anybody post pictures of previous shows?


I was there two years ago, but the only pictures I have are in my memory -- I was too busy buying plants to record the event on camera.


mrhappyrotter said:


> That sounds like my kind of vacation!
> 
> There are going to be so many wonderful vendors at the show, I WISH I could go, but alas, maybe next year.


Its a great show -- so many great vendors from all over the world! If anyone has a chance to go, please do. Be sure to bring a wide-brim hat, sunscreen and maybe insect repellent. I'd love to go again, but flying stretches my budget beyone the breaking point.


----------



## couscous74 (May 1, 2013)

I'll be there. My 9th straight year, I think.


----------



## Heather (May 2, 2013)

Maybe I can have more cards by then that I could send you Marcus? Or, anyone going?


----------



## couscous74 (May 2, 2013)

Send the cards. I'll find a spot to display them in the booth.:arrr:
Actually, I'll put them right next to the Paphs.


----------



## ZWUM (May 3, 2013)

I'm counting down the days! Last year was my first trip down and it was a lot fun. Ill take plenty of pictures this year!


----------



## abax (May 3, 2013)

Redland is a GREAT show, but the heat, insects and crowds are almost
unbearable. The year I went there was only one bathroom for the whole
show and there was a line 30 deep waiting to use it. Heed the advice given...sunscreen, hat and insect repellent...lots of money too. Oh, take
plenty of water because all that shopping dehydrates you.

They also don't have the steel band anymore which is a great loss. Shopping to that wonderful band was stimulating...dance from booth to
booth!!!


----------



## limuhead (May 3, 2013)

Not gonna be there but I am having a friend who is a vendor there pick up my plants that I ordered from Peru Flora for me. Can't get off work, but still shopping... :evil: :drool:


----------



## Dido (May 3, 2013)

A german vendor is going, I have a list if enyone interesting to get it PM me


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2013)

It's all right here:
http://www.redlandorchidfestival.org/


----------



## bcostello (May 5, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> I was there two years ago, but the only pictures I have are in my memory -- I was too busy buying plants to record the event on camera.
> 
> Dot,
> did you have any problems with taking the plants home on the plane?
> ...


----------



## SlipperFan (May 5, 2013)

bcostello said:


> SlipperFan said:
> 
> 
> > I was there two years ago, but the only pictures I have are in my memory -- I was too busy buying plants to record the event on camera.
> ...


----------



## bcostello (May 6, 2013)

thanks for the tip, Dot.


----------



## PaphNPhal (May 17, 2013)

Ching Hua Booth






Krull Smith Booth





Some Phrags





Quick pic of Pine Ridge Orchids Greenhouse


----------



## SlipperKing (May 17, 2013)

NICE! I wish I wish O' might be there when I open my eyes!!...............


----------



## SlipperKing (May 17, 2013)

Are those all hangies in the last pic?


----------



## PaphNPhal (May 17, 2013)

I'm not sure, there was no label on any of them, and Terry wasn't there. But they were marked for $100 each.


----------



## couscous74 (May 17, 2013)

Those are Barbara Glancys.


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

